# Livestock Suggestions - Predators for 120g



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey all - I'm moving in about 2 weeks. Taking the opportunity to start fresh (fresh setup... .not freshwater lol). Not sure if I'll do another reef, maybe a couple LPS and softies if anything.

Anyway, over the course of my 1.5 years of salt, I keep seeing fish I really like - but wouldn't be appropriate for a mixed reef (either because of corals or inverts). However, many of the fish I like, also need tanks larger than mine, so it's challenging finding the perfect mix that will not destroy each other.

Can I get some suggestions for a handful of fish that I can keep in my 120g short (4x2x2)? Please don't recommend something that I'll have to rehome in a year (eg Clown Trigger). I'd really like a puffer... and maybe a Lion, Trigger, Eel... Harlequin Tusk... I'm open to ideas!

Thanks


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Tusk and frog fish for a start.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*harlequin tusk*

loved my harlequin tusk , was a great fish great colors and loved the teeth 
unforntunatly your snails and clean up crew will pay the price when they get bigger ....


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I like the lion fish bud!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

The only sw fish that always gets my attention at the fish store is the lion fish. If I ever go the salt route I imagine I'd start with one of those


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Unless you get a small dwarf lion, it will out grow your tank in a year. But a tank of lion fish could be interesting. They are not messy eaters.

Something to consider w predator fish is how they eat. Puffers are messy eaters. As are triggers. They pollute the tank big time by spitting and re eating.
We had a predator tank a few years back with an eel (found the 1/2" hole beside the power cord and slide down the back of the tank, dried up like a leaf). A clown trigger (chewed every single fake decoration in the tank and eventually bit through the power cord on the power head and electrocuted himself.) and a puffer, who was my fav. We had replaced the eel as well with a very nice chain link eel, but they don't have the greatest eyesite. One day the eel went to attack the food, and attacked the back end of the puffer instead. Ate his tail off. The puffer never recovered.
So predator fish are just as challenging. They require more water changes, are not selective in what they eat and you cannot have any type of invert clean up crew. (Once in a while John and our son would pick up a fresh water crayfish to feed our three hunters, I could not watch).
They are agressive and bite.

I think Harlequin Tusks might be interesting. Never had the chance to own one.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Unless you get a small dwarf lion, it will out grow your tank in a year. But a tank of lion fish could be interesting. They are not messy eaters.
> 
> I think Harlequin Tusks might be interesting. Never had the chance to own one.


Yeah, probably a Fuzzy Dwarf Lion if I get one.

I like the Harlequin Tusk - I would prefer to find Aussie one

I like the frogfish idea, or angler

Too bad about the puffers - all the aggressive ones need large tanks

Does anyone have experience with scorpions like a sting fish or leaf fish?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Lol*

Dude... I am not sticking my hands in your tank... ever ..


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Frogfish or any angler is species only.

I love the fuzzy dwarf lions and the fu man chu!

Snowflake eels are small and awesome.

Red fin Waspfish if you can find one (actually my favourite fish, have had mine for almost 2 years..)

You are most welcome for this invaluable link:
http://forum.lionfishlair.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=9aueihcfuq07jv77adjgp3gha0
Do some research here.. there's a library... this guy is the RC king of things wit stings!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

tom g said:


> Dude... I am not sticking my hands in your tank... ever ..


LOL second that.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Rhinopias, undenying beautiful!


----------

